# Shipping a pet to the U.S.



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

We moved to Australia 2 years ago and are looking to return. We shipped our dog from the U.S. to Oz, which was a real pain. Has anyone shipped a dog to the U.S.? What are the requirements?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

cbsquirrel said:


> We moved to Australia 2 years ago and are looking to return. We shipped our dog from the U.S. to Oz, which was a real pain. Has anyone shipped a dog to the U.S.? What are the requirements?


Check out this website.

Australians Abroad - Expat Tales - Traveling With Your Pet


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USDA - APHIS - Import and Export

This is the official guide. The easiest way for everyone involved will be shipping your dog on the same flight you are on. Otherwise use friend Google - there are numerous pet shipping services out there. If memory does not fail me a poster had some information here a couple of months ago. Search function will give you access.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> USDA - APHIS - Import and Export
> 
> This is the official guide. The easiest way for everyone involved will be shipping your dog on the same flight you are on. Otherwise use friend Google - there are numerous pet shipping services out there. If memory does not fail me a poster had some information here a couple of months ago. Search function will give you access.


I think United is the only flight that will allow you to ship you dog on the same flight you are on. But, call around. I know my friend was trying to ship her dog from Germany to S.A. and only a few airlines did this. 

Also check if it needs a special cage, and a note from the vet. And see what time of the year would be best to ship the dog. It could get very hot.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you've already done the move from the US to Australia and gone through those high costs & quarantine, then getting back to the US is going to be quite a breeze from what I've been told. I got a quote from JetPets to take a dog from Australia to the US, and then a quote to get back too. Basically whatever it costs to get my pet to the US, it's double to get it to Aus.. so in your case, half the cost. And no quarantine! 

Good luck! And good on you for actually taking the dog both times, really upsets me when people so easily just leave their pets behind!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Make sure Rabies vaccination has been done in plenty of time, pet passport, info from vet that dog is good to travel, I used a Vari Kennel Fashion model that was acceptable for the trip and it came with a attachable water bowl.


Pet Cargo Travel - Pet airline Cargo Crates - PetTravel.com

Check the airport that you will be heading to for more info.


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I will check with JetPets and AQIS. Getting the dog over here was a huge hassle, but we were so glad to have him with us for 2 years!


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's good to hear  It'll be much easier to get him back to the US!


----------



## matthewfolwer (Dec 30, 2014)

That's good Cbsquirrel. It'll be good for you and your dog it's a best way to get him back.


----------

